# Fabricación de un triodo



## Dano (Ene 8, 2008)

Aqui les traigo un video que encontré en internet sobre la fabricación casera de un triodo.

http://dailymotion.alice.it/video/x3wrzo_fabrication-dune-lampe-triode_tech

El video dura como unos 15 min pero creo que vale la pena verlo.

Para los que no saben que es un triodo

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triodo


Saludos


----------



## Elvic (Ene 8, 2008)

ni tan casero ...

Pero es un muy  buen vídeo ... 

Buen aporte para recordar los bulbos.... 

aunque ahora ya se les empieza a requerir en cuestiones de audio.

Hasta monto en radio con el triodo que fabrico...


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 8, 2008)

Muy interesante! Un verdadero artesano.


----------



## julitop (Ene 13, 2008)

no le veo lo casero... se ve jodido de fabricar, ademas esas herramientas q usa, no creo q se consiguan se van caseras tambien.
Fuera de eso esta muy bueno.


----------

